# Huge Flounder Sargent Tx



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats to Winnie Langley of Sargent with this 26 1/2 in Flounder. I kicked her booty because she did not put a scale on it. I would say between 7-8lbs. Nice fish!! She would have won the STAR


----------



## txfishhunt (Feb 16, 2008)

Also she said it had a 6in mullet in its gut!! you can see the bulge


----------

